# Dalmation or Koi?



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Browsing through Aquabid (I know... SHAME, lol) and I ran across this boy.... I LOVE him, even though his caudual is a bit icky and he is a Delta... I LOVE his coloring.... so is he a Dalmation (as he is labeled) or a Koi?

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1329345866


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I thought the dalmation bettas had the smaller spots.


----------



## Tappy4me (Jan 8, 2012)

I think he's a Koi, but I'm not 100% sure. Still learning the color types.


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks like a koi to me...cause he sure doesn't look anywhere close to my dalmation.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Definitely a koi... dalmations, I've found, are generally orange/pinkish, and don't have a whole wide range of colors on them like that guy does.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thats what I though... every Dal I have seen has been TWO colors, with small spots... some which are streaked... this boy is multi-colored with blotched spots...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

That male would be considered a "Koi."

Though you all should know that "Koi" and "Dalmatian" doesn't really exist. They would all be considered Multicolored bettas. Koi and Dalmatian are both names that the original breeders gave them to make the fish buyers more attracted to the names and fish. It gives them and interesting name and usually the name sticks.

This is just like the "Mustard Gas" pattern and "Monster's" on AB. Mustard gas is just another name for a Multicolor and monster is also just another name for a marble.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

whatever that guy is he is awesome! He does remind me of a koi fish for sure though. Very Nice! Is he going to be yours?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I would say Koi. I actually don't mind him. His fins aren't perfect but his anal and dorsal are fairly close to matching up with his caudal fin. I hate when HM/SDs have long anal fins, it really detracts from the whole picture. 

Looks like he will marble out a nice colour when he's older. I had a Koi pair of plakats and they marbled out really spectacularly from their original colours.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

BettaLover:
I know, but as you said, the name's become so popular they "stick"

BettaSusa:
I haven't decided yet... he's a Delta, Im breeding for HM's and DTs right now.... but I DO love his colors and they match the colors of my HM female perfectly (but with more orange).... I would also need to go through a transhipper *GULP* and I have been REALLY nervous about that so far....


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I would say Koi. I actually don't mind him. His fins aren't perfect but his anal and dorsal are fairly close to matching up with his caudal fin. I hate when HM/SDs have long anal fins, it really detracts from the whole picture.
> 
> Looks like he will marble out a nice colour when he's older. I had a Koi pair of plakats and they marbled out really spectacularly from their original colours.


I hate it to :-/ my worry is the warp look on his caudual near his anal, though Im guessing that is probably more of an injury/from water conditions?
Would you say he is a Delta or a SD?


----------



## RedneckBettaGuru (Jan 15, 2012)

well, you learn somehting everyday BL. I always wondered what was so different about them. I thought monsters were suppose to be bigger or somehting.

If i have obsserved properly, I would call that a multicolored marble. He is very interesting.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

> I haven't decided yet...


 just put him on your watch list just incase..


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

bettasusa said:


> just put him on your watch list just incase..


 
Already done... and I emailed the seller... there is only a day left of bidding so.... *sigh*


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LittleBettas said:


> BettaLover:
> I know, but as you said, the name's become so popular they "stick"


As true as this is, it doesnt change the fact that of their true color category.

I dont know if I have come to seeing the Marbles certain multicolors as Koi just yet. I still call the mustard gas HMPK that I just got a mustard gas because I have heard of it for so long and it just sounds right.

It all depends on the person's thoughts.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I've always thought of bettas with his coloration/markings as Koi's.... but thats what I heard them called before I knew anything about it being a breeders specific "title".... but I guess technically he would be considered a mulit-colored marble
Would you say hes a Delta or a SD?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

LittleBettas, if you do end up buying him, believe it or not, the transshipping is a breeze, especially if you choose a good transshipper. Jennifer Viveiros is incredible and really nice, and I've heard awesome things about Linda Olson.

edit: I personally would say somwhere in between a SD and D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he looks marble so i would suggest koi


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

JKfish said:


> LittleBettas, if you do end up buying him, believe it or not, the transshipping is a breeze, especially if you choose a good transshipper. Jennifer Viveiros is incredible and really nice, and I've heard awesome things about Linda Olson.
> 
> edit: I personally would say somwhere in between a SD and D


Lol, the idea of using a transhipper has actually stopped me from purchasing a FEW bettas.... sooner or later I know Im going to need to jump over the hurdle...
Jennifer is closest to me... have you used her prior?
Would you say the issue with his Caudual is just an injury/how it grew or would it be a genetic thing?


----------



## angiessa (Dec 19, 2011)

JKfish said:


> LittleBettas, if you do end up buying him, believe it or not, the transshipping is a breeze, especially if you choose a good transshipper. Jennifer Viveiros is incredible and really nice, and I've heard awesome things about Linda Olson.


I will vouch for Linda Olson. She's super nice, held my hand through the buying/shipping process, and takes fantastic care of your fish for the short time she has them. I was nervous, too, but the whole thing was a breeze, and my boys got here looking fat and happy. 

And whatever you call that guy...he's gorgeous. :-D


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

angiessa said:


> I will vouch for Linda Olson. She's super nice, held my hand through the buying/shipping process, and takes fantastic care of your fish for the short time she has them. I was nervous, too, but the whole thing was a breeze, and my boys got here looking fat and happy.
> 
> And whatever you call that guy...he's gorgeous. :-D


How much extra is shipping with a transhipper? 
Jenniffer is closer, but if Linda would be easier to use for first time I will... would that affect cost any?


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I've only bought a betta once from an overseas shipper, but my experience was wonderful. Jennifer was my transhipper, and she was easy to work with and very friendly. My boy had arrived to me in absolutely wonderful conditions (he was fully colored, all his fins were intact, etc) She packs wonderfully, and you know that even with rough rides the fish is fine.

From what I've gathered and heard from them, both Linda and Jennifer are super professional, and offer great services; it's just a matter of choosing who is closest. 

Jennifer has a website with all the transhipping information (luvmybetta.com) You just need to click on the transhipper costomer button. 

Unfortunately, the transhipper and shipping fees end up being rather much. However, seeing as you ought to recieve your little guy safe and sound, it's well worth it IMO.
Jennifer's fees are as follows:

2.50 import
2.00 handling
5.00 box fee (if you mail the box back to her, she'll give the 5.00$ back)
2.00 heat pack
10-28$ shipping fees (depends on if you go with express or priority)


----------



## angiessa (Dec 19, 2011)

That's pretty close to the same cost from Linda.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

LittleBettas said:


> I've always thought of bettas with his coloration/markings as Koi's.... but thats what I heard them called before I knew anything about it being a breeders specific "title".... but I guess technically he would be considered a mulit-colored marble
> Would you say hes a Delta or a SD?


I agree. It has a lot to do with which you hear first. It's like the actual word (Betta). Some people pronounce it (Bet-Tuh) While others like myself pronounce it (Bay-Tuh). My first response of reading it was Bay-Tuh while others betta.

Anyway, I would say that he is a Super Delta because he is SO close to the HM 180 spread. If he was a delta his caudal will look like this:

*(The male on the right)*









a better example:


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you All!!!! 
The seller emailed me back and asked me to email a transhipper for service fees, once I hear back from Jenniffer (she is closest to me) I will place a bid (If I haven't heard from her by tomorrow evening I will go ahead and place the bid and email the seller and let him know I am waiting to hear from the transhipper still)

Is there anything else I need to do?


----------



## sharka91 (Mar 8, 2011)

dalmations should have smaller, speckled spots of one color. koi bettas have more coverage with the colors and can have more than 1 color. he looks like a koi to me.... I'm tempted to get him now.... why'd you post this?!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

once the auction is over, the seller will email you telling you how much you have to pay (the price of the fish plus $5 for export/shipping fees to the USA). In either the same email or another email after you pay him, he will want to double check which transshipper you want to use. Tell him who you want as your transshipper.

Breeders ship out their fish on Mondays I do believe, and transshippers recieve them on the next day. If you pay your trans-shipper in advance, she (or at least Jennifer) will go ahead and ship your betta either that day or the very next day (I can't remember). If you don't, you have to wait another day or so before she is able to ship yours. Even if you don't pay ahead of time, she takes good care of the bettas. I'm pretty sure she removes them from their bags and lets them recooperate in clean heated barracks until she's ready to bag and ship them out.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Dal spots are generally ONLY on the fins. the fish doesn't HAVE to be orange, or a variation of orange, but the spots are only on the fins.

many call bettas who have spots all over Dals, but they're not. >3> the boy linked, is a Koi.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

sharka91 said:


> dalmations should have smaller, speckled spots of one color. koi bettas have more coverage with the colors and can have more than 1 color. he looks like a koi to me.... I'm tempted to get him now.... why'd you post this?!


Thats what I thought... I wasn't planning to get him!!! I have been staying away from using a transhipper... but I finally gave in and put my bid on him :-(


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey guys, I just found this webpage and thought it was cool. It mentions what they are normally called and even the creative names people come up with for them. It's neat, check it out.

http://www.bettasrus.net/bcorner/colors/index.htm


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Shirleythebetta said:


> Hey guys, I just found this webpage and thought it was cool. It mentions what they are normally called and even the creative names people come up with for them. It's neat, check it out.
> 
> http://www.bettasrus.net/bcorner/colors/index.htm


Great information!!!! 
Thank you Shirley!


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Your welcome. I have been trying to learn the colors, types, tail types ect. It's really interesting.


----------

